# تجميعه لشرح كورسات الشبكات (فيديو)



## amirengineer (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


** ...الموضوع منقول للإفاده


**قم بالدخول علي الرابط و ستجد مجوعه من الكورسات الخاصه بمجال الشبكات ,اختر ما تشاء 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/3003635/608a440e/sharing.html#dir=3003635

بالتوفيق للجميع
*​


----------



## gary (7 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng.shadyahmed (8 يناير 2012)

thx aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## ahmed2samir (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع ......شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (26 يناير 2012)

*جزيتم الخير​*


----------



## جمال بلال (29 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووور يا مدير..


----------

